# SA support/social group in Perth, Australia?



## bestseller25 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi, I have just joined this site. 
I would like to know if anyone is also from Perth, Western Australia knows of a support/social group here to just meet & chat about how SA affects our lives.
thanks


----------



## Pandora20 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm from Perth and I've been trying to find a sa support group. Apparently there are classes that your psychologist can refer you to. Mine referred me but because social anxiety isn't my main diagnoses they refused to let me in I was so upset. Anyway good luck trying to find one.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^I had the same experience.


----------



## bestseller25 (Feb 21, 2014)

hi thanks, I know there is one on the meetup site called Perth shyness & social anxiety group, but they mainly create events for members to meet socially such as coffee, parks, dinner, movies things like that. I've been to a few but its really difficult being in very social places cos of SA.

I would like to find or create a support group just for anyone how like me wants support in improving SA in a structured way in building up confidence to be in social situations. so any one interested?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

There used to be a Perth WA group on here (I can't find it) but it hadn't been active for a few years.



bestseller25 said:


> I would like to find or create a support group just for anyone how like me wants support in improving SA in a structured way in building up confidence to be in social situations. so any one interested?


 Yeah I was hoping for the same sort of thing. When I came to the end of my therapy I really wanted to connect with people who had similar anxiety backgrounds to maybe practice conversations and things in a gradual way.

Like the poster above, I asked my therapist if I could get into ay of the SA groups they were running, but without success.


----------



## bestseller25 (Feb 21, 2014)

thanks, yeah I was also hoping for there to be a group already up and running but seems to be nothing. 
you can learn the cognitive part but in order to practice there needs to be opportunities to change the behaviour in a group sense compared to trying to do it alone its difficult. Im a member of the Perth shyness & social anxiety meet up & someone on there wants to start formal meetings covering Dr Richards CBT therapy series which you would have to purchase. check out this site www.socialanxietyinstitute.org


----------



## lostfate (Apr 30, 2012)

hi im from perth also. id like to chat to people from perth. the isolation really gets to me. its not easy dealing with anxiety and depression,without support. hey if anyone wants to chat or private msg me please do, it would be nice to have someone to talk too. Ive tried a group called grow but I found it really hard to get to their meetings because Im a shift worker. Ive been to meetups but struggle with large groups.


----------



## Matkai (Apr 25, 2014)

*Teenagers in Perth*

Hi, I am looking for a group for my 13 year old daughter... or other teenagers around the same age for meet ups and social events to help promote their self esteem and social skills in a safe environment....


----------

